# horse murals and horse mural nursery



## boonesar (Dec 3, 2007)

Here is the another horse mural. The lady gave me a photo of her horses to paint from. Did this in a day and 1/2.


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

great job! ur fantastical at painting! I'd love one in my room!


----------



## Annabel (Apr 4, 2007)

wowza! thats amazing, id never be game to go wild on my walls, but i guess thats because i have no artistic talent at all, anyway! great job!


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

*Their really awesome <3

I did draw a huge Spirit on my wall (Spirit - Stallion of the cimarron that is) It's all painted over now though *Sigh*

My aunty also does this sort of stuff, but with Disney characters. She's an awesome drawer, hehe.

I'd love to do something like this one day, and maybe when we get the spare bedroom done, I will do a wall with my horses painted on them... That would be cool...

Good job  *


----------

